# Calorie and Boiled chicken breast :(



## djchub (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

1) Im 26yrs old, I weigh 176 pounds and my height is 5'8"!...My BF% is 23! So inorder to reduce my BF should I go on a Carb cycle diet or just maintain my calorie intake at 1800 Cals. Am so confused. Please help!

2) Ok this may seem like a dumb qs, but 150 gms frozen chicken breast has around 40gms of protein in it. When you boil the 150 gms chicken, the chicken shrivels(due to water loss I guess) and finally the boiled chicken weighs only 50gms!!...So does the protein content in the chicken reduce?? I have this doubt cause, when I checked in the Calorie sites, a 150 gm chicken breast has around 40gms of chicken , however 50 gms of chicken breast has only 15 gms of protein !!...


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2010)

What are your maintenance calories?

You measure food before cooking.


----------



## djchub (Oct 20, 2010)

Seriously dude, Iv been reading through this stuff alot and Im still confused!.. As per some online calculators my maintenance calorie is 3500 or 2500 or 2200!!...So iv gone with this formula.. Weight x 12.5 is my maintenance caloric intake and weight x 10.5 is my intake for weight loss! Am still not sure though if the formula is correct! For a week I kept my Calorie intake to about maximum 2200 and my weight kept fluctuating between 79 kgs and 80 kgs(when I started I was 80 kgs)!! 
So now am thinking of reducing it by 500 calories and testing for a week!! But I read some where that carb cycling or Calorie distribution is really good for fat loss. So should I try that or just stick to maintaining my calorie intake at 1800?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 20, 2010)

It probably does some.


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't bother with the calculators, but I'm glad that you actually went out and "field tested" your maintenance -- that's the best way to do it. Also, fluctuations of a kilogram each week is normal. You want to look for a general downward trend in your weight as time goes on. The one little issue I noticed: you mentioned that you ate a "maximum of 2200". Does that mean that some days you ate closer to 1700 and some days you ate closer to 2200? Or would you say that you ate right around 2200 every day? 

Either way, if 2200 is your maintenance (that kind of sounds a touch low, but we'll go with it for now), give that 1800/day a shot for a week and see how you do.


----------



## djchub (Oct 20, 2010)

Usually I try to keep the calories to a maximum of 2200 but some days it fluctuates from 2100-2300. I am weighing my food intake but am still not sure how accurate it is, so I really cant say am taking in 2200!


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2010)

That sounds close enough. Great work so far.


----------



## djchub (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, am reducing my calorie intake to 1800-low carbs, should I include a cheat meal one day a week?

Thank alot for the reply!


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2010)

If you feel that you need to, sure. Be reasonable about it and don't forgot that you have a mouth on your face, not a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## djchub (Oct 20, 2010)

Dammit I think I just got screwed!!..I use this software on my iphone called MyfitnessPal for all my daily caloric calculations and I think its wrong :'(!!

This is the Summary it gave me for yesterday:-

Total fat(g)->49
Cholesterol(mg)->352
Sodium(mg)->1023
Potassium(mg)->1249
Total carbs(g)->145
    Dietry fiber(g)->22
    Sugars(g)->42
Protein(g)->219
Vit A-> 33%
Vitamin C-> 109%
Calcium->70%
Iron->23%

Total calories as per software-> 2128!!

But Calories is Proteins+carbs+fats right, so that is
Protein-> 219 * 4 = 876
Carbs-> 145 * 4 = 580
fats-> 49 * 9 = 441
Total = 1897 

Why is there such a huge difference?? and which is right??


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2010)

The 1897 looks correct to me. I'm not immediately sure how the program got the value that it did. Either way, it's not a big deal.

Check out the FatSecret app.


----------



## BigMuscle (Oct 22, 2010)

Are you wanting to turn this body fat into muscle or lose weight and get lean? Either way I would say stick to the 1800 for moment


----------



## LAM (Oct 22, 2010)

chicken breasts tastes much better steamed than boiled, IMO...


----------

